# Be careful with Vs. Be careful of



## eddiemel7778

Hi there everyone! When can I use one or the other?

Scenario 1) My brother and I are walking on the street and I'm walking toward a manhole which I can't see. My brother says: Eddie, be careful *of* or *with* the manhole!

Scenario 2) You don't trust Kelly and you want to advise me that I shouldn't trust her either. You say: Eddie be careful *of* or *with* Kelly.

Thanks for you help guys.


----------



## Roddyboy55

Be careful of the manhole/dog/car etc.

Be careful with Kelly/money/my broken arm etc.

Best wishes

Rod


----------



## french4beth

I agree with Roddyboy55.


----------



## emepetres

I do not get it ... is it the word "the" which determines the preposition?
If so, what would happen if I say "be careful ____ the money?"
a)of 
b)with


sorry again panjandrum. I am learning English the hard way


----------



## eddiemel7778

Roddyboy55 said:


> Be careful of the manhole/dog/car etc.
> 
> Be careful with Kelly/money/my broken arm etc.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Rod


 
Is there any rule when to use be careful of or becareful with ?


----------



## panjandrum

emepetres said:


> i  *I* dont get it ... is *it* the word "the" which determines the preposition?
> if  *If* so, wht  *what *would happen if I say "be careful ____ the money?"
> a)of
> b)with


Let's start with objects.
*Be careful* *with* something that you are touching or carrying - something that is precious or, perhaps, dangerous if you mishandle it.
*Be careful* *of* something more distant. Something precious that you might bump into and damage, or something that might hurt you if you are not careful.

People?
*Be careful with* ... someone who is emotionally fragile, someone you might hurt. OR ... someone who might hurt you.
*Be careful of* ... - that doesn't sound right - I might say Beware of ... though.

What was the question again?
Assuming that I have responsibility for the money, it's be careful with the money.


----------



## se16teddy

I think 'be careful of the manhole' would not be said, and 'be careful with the manhole' would never be said. The normal expression is 'mind the manhole'.


----------



## Roddyboy55

I very nearly agree 100% with se16teddy, but:- 
'be careful with the manhole' CAN be said - by someone lifting or moving a manhole to his workmate while fitting it!

Understanding this distinction will help your understanding of the difference between the two options.

best wishes to all
Rod


----------



## hly2004

My 2 cents

Be careful of = watch out for
Be careful with= deal... with care


----------



## Roddyboy55

99% right hly2004!

The other 1%?

"Be care of" should be "Take care of" 
"Be care with" should be "Be careful with"

I wish I could explain why!!!

best wishes
Rod


----------



## hly2004

Thanks, Roddyboy


----------



## padredeocho

eddiemel7778 said:


> Hi there everyone! When can I use one or the other?
> 
> Scenario 1) My brother and I are walking on the street and I'm walking toward a manhole which I can't see. My brother says: Eddie, be careful *of* or *with* the manhole!
> 
> Scenario 2) You don't trust Kelly and you want to advise me that I shouldn't trust her either. You say: Eddie be careful *of* or *with* Kelly.
> 
> Thanks for you help guys.


 
Jack:  Be careful not to sneeze around the boss.  He'll fire you if you do.  
John:  I am careful about not speading germs, don't worry.  What else should I watch out for.
Jack:  Well, be careful with whom you talk to around her.  People can't keep secrets.


----------



## Little_LIS

Ok guys, 

So, what about "Be careful with choosing the safest way of investments"?

Is it right ?


----------



## cycloneviv

Perhaps one of the reasons that you have had no reply is that there are several problems with the sentence you propose (sorry!) Even with major changes, I don't think I'd ever use "with" in this kind of context. A suggestion:

Be careful to choose safe forms of investment.


----------



## Ume

hly2004 said:


> My 2 cents
> 
> Be careful of = watch out for
> Be careful with= deal... with care


 
If someone says, "Be careful *of* [NOT with] the stove," is the stove probably hot? And, if someone says, "Be careful *with* [NOT of] the stove," is the stove probably easy to break?


----------



## se16teddy

_Be careful with the stove_ implies that the stove is in some way dangerous to use or work with. 
- Maybe it will damage your back if you try to lift it
- Maybe it will singe your eyebrows when you turn it on. 
- Maybe it will burn your food if you try to cook it. 

I can't think of any context in which I would say _be careful of the stove_. _Careful of_ belongs in a higher register than discussions of stoves, and implies _protect.  _


----------



## Starfrown

Umeboshi said:


> If someone says, "Be careful *of* [NOT with] the stove," is the stove probably hot? And, if someone says, "Be careful *with* [NOT of] the stove," is the stove probably easy to break?


I agree with teddy that "careful of" is probably not at all common here--I certainly cannot imagine its being used in common speech in America.  

However, Umeboshi's thought that "be careful with the stove" might imply that the stove was easy to break is correct--if this were said to movers bringing the stove into one's new house this is more or less exactly what it would mean.


----------



## Ume

Thank you, Teddy and Star.

*"Don't** let Nellie run out of doors, Mary Margaret, and be careful of the fire, Mary Margaret. I expect we'll be back pretty soon after dark, so don't be lonesome, Mary Margaret."*

Does "be careful of the fire" make sense in BE? 
I wonder if it's not familar to AE speakers.


----------



## JamesM

I don't find 'be careful of" as odd-sounding as some of my fellow AE speakers.    I run into it fairly often in the sense of "Watch out for".  

"Be careful of that step; it's loose."

Here are a few Googled examples that sound perfectly natural to me:

http://www.greater-yellowstone.com/Yellowstone-Park/campgrounds.html
Camping in Yellowstone is an awesome experience but there are a few things to *be careful of.*

*http://la.metblogs.com/2009/04/09/be-careful-of-that-atm-machine/*
*"Be careful of *that ATM machine!"

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091231102643AAjRJK0
She will know when you are frustrated, but* be careful of* her feelings too.

http://forums.allaboutjazz.com/archive/index.php/t-10823.html
Living in an apartment block I have to *be careful of* not upsetting the neighbours so a lot of my listening is with headphones.


----------



## Cagey

From the British National Corpus: 59 citations for "be careful of" including ones meaning "be cautious about" (_be careful of snakes_) and "guard, protect" (_be careful of your health_).

In the Corpus of Contemporary American English: 210 citations for "be careful of", with a similar range in meanings.


----------



## Ume

Do you see any difference between "Be careful with the hot water" and "Be careful of the hot water"?
*Hot water in a clear glass (be careful with the hot water)* 

*Be careful of the hot water - you are bleeding water that is heating your house and may be very hot.*​*be careful with the hot water*
Does the writer want readers to handle the hot water with care, not to watch out for it?

*Be careful of the hot water*
Does the writer want readers to watch out for the hot water so that they won't scald themselves, not to use or handle it with care?


----------



## Starfrown

Umeboshi said:


> Thank you, Teddy and Star.
> 
> *"Don't** let Nellie run out of doors, Mary Margaret, and be careful of the fire, Mary Margaret. I expect we'll be back pretty soon after dark, so don't be lonesome, Mary Margaret."*
> 
> Does "be careful of the fire" make sense in BE?
> I wonder if it's not familar to AE speakers.


I was familiar with the construction; I was commenting only on how common I judged it to be.

I will say that I was perhaps a bit hasty in my earlier post. I should note that I am from the rural American southeast, so my experiences do not necessarily suggest anything about broader American usage. Still, I would expect "watch out for" to be vastly preferred.


Umeboshi said:


> Do you see any difference between "Be careful with the hot water" and "Be careful of the hot water"?*Hot water in a clear glass (be careful with the hot water)*
> 
> *Be careful of the hot water - you are bleeding water that is heating your house and may be very hot.*​*be careful with the hot water*
> Does the writer want readers to handle the hot water with care, not to watch out for it?
> 
> *Be careful of the hot water*
> Does the writer want readers to watch out for the hot water so that they won't scald themselves, not to use or handle it with care?


I think you've understood it perfectly.

Generally, you are "careful with" something that you are handling or are in control of, but are "careful of" something in your environment that might harm you.


----------



## Hese

How about "to be careful about"? Here is a sentence I came across recently:
she's very careful about what she eats!

So I suppose if I said: 
Be careful of what you eat, my food could be poisoned or not good for me?
Be careful with your food - for example don't damage the eggs you are carrying

What do you think?


----------



## Cagey

Your distinction looks fine to me. 

In this sentence:*S*he's very careful about what she eats!​_careful about_ means 'careful regarding'.  She probably selects what she eats carefully, possibly out of concern for her health.  

Here are more threads on this subject:be  careful(about)
Careful  about/on/with
careful  to/ careful about
to be  careful to do/about doing something​


----------



## jiamajia

se16teddy said:


> I think 'be careful of the manhole' would not be said, and 'be careful with the manhole' would never be said. The normal expression is 'mind the manhole'.



Can I say 'mind the closing door' to my friend who is presumably the last one to hop on a bus right before its door is about to close? Thank you.


----------



## Keith Bradford

In broad terms:

Be careful *of *= beware of = take care, it may hurt you.
Be careful *with *= take care with = be careful, you may hurt it.


----------



## se16teddy

jiamajia said:


> Can I say 'mind the closing door' to my friend who is presumably the last one to hop on a bus right before its door is about to close? Thank you.


Yes: _Mind the closing doors! _is a mantra of the London Underground announcements system. Like_ Mind the gap! 
http://www.zazzle.com/mind_the_gap_tees-235038943040780463_


----------



## alexandra-paris

Hello everyone, 
Redirected on this thread by Copyright (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2530016&p=12744751#post12744751), I still try to understand how to use "be careful"...
My question was :
"Be careful with your spelling" or "Be careful of your spelling" ?
"Be careful with your bag in the metro" or "Be careful of your bag in the metro ?"

After reading your information, I would say "Be careful with your spelling" for my first example as it is something depending on personal effort and will.
For the second example, I would pick "Be careful of your bag in the metro ?" as it is an outside danger.

An additive question on the topic comes to my mind : 
Are "be careful" and "watch out" synonyms and so interchangeable ?

"Watch out for your spelling"
"Watch out for your bag in the metro"

Am I right or... wrong ?!
Thank you very much for your help and correction,
Alexandra


----------



## RM1(SS)

Roddyboy55 said:


> I very nearly agree 100% with se16teddy, but:-
> 'be careful with the manhole' CAN be said - by someone lifting or moving a manhole to his workmate while fitting it!



I'm having great problems with imagining someone lifting or moving a manhole - or for that matter, any kind of hole....


----------



## Myridon

alexandra-paris said:


> My question was :
> "Be careful with your spelling" or "Be careful of your spelling" ?
> "Be careful with your bag in the metro" or "Be careful of your bag in the metro ?"


"With" for both. 
Be careful with your dog.  Take care of him, don't lose him, pet him gently, ...
Be careful of strange dogs. They may bite.
You want to use your spelling with care and use/watch your bag with care.


----------



## alexandra-paris

Myridon said:


> "With" for both.
> Be careful with your dog.  Take care of him, don't lose him, pet him gently, ...
> Be careful of strange dogs. They may bite.
> You want to use your spelling with care and use/watch your bag with care.



Thank you very much for this explanation, it is much more clear to me now !

And could you tell me please if "be careful" and "watch out" are synonyms and so interchangeable ?

e.g., "Watch out for your spelling"
"Watch out for your bag in the metro"

Many thanks in advance !

Alexandra


----------



## JamesM

No, not really.  "Watch your bag in the metro" and "Watch your spelling" work, so would "Keep an eye on your bag in the metro" and "Keep an eye on your spelling".

"Watch out for your bag in the metro" would mean "observe (over a period of time) to see if your bag shows up in the metro".  It's an odd scenario.  

For example, if I say "I have a visitor coming at 2:00 p.m.  Please watch out for him."  it means "Please be observant in anticipation of his arrival and greet him when he arrives." (It could also mean "Please be protective of him. Make sure he finds his way to my office.")  It doesn't work for spelling or bags in the metro.


----------



## alexandra-paris

JamesM said:


> It doesn't work for spelling or bags in the metro.


Thank you James, I'm a bit confused as I've found this article on the web entitled : 
Watch out for "Speling Misteks!" http://resumefactor.blogspot.fr/2011/03/speling-misteks.html

so I'm still wondering... what does it say to you ?


----------



## Forero

alexandra-paris said:


> Thank you very much for this explanation, it is much more clear to me now !
> 
> And could you tell me please if "be careful" and "watch out" are synonyms and so interchangeable ?
> 
> e.g., "Watch out for your spelling"
> "Watch out for your bag in the metro"
> 
> Many thanks in advance !
> 
> Alexandra


The verb _watch_ has to do with looking somewhere, but we also use it for paying attention to something. _Watch out_ means the same as BrE _mind out_. It often does suggest taking care, but it means to pay attention. "Watch out for spelling mistakes", then, means something like "Take care not to overlook spelling mistakes", and "Watch out for your bag in the metro" means something like "Take care to keep your eyes on your bag in the metro."

In other words, neither "watch out for" nor plain "watch" is synonymous with "be careful with" or "be careful of", even when the idea of taking care is suggested. In "watch out for", "out" means "outward from your consciousness", "toward a wider view of the world", and "for" is anticipatory, as something might happen concerning the object. The "for" of "watch out for" may, but does not have to, suggest paying attention on behalf of someone or something.


----------



## JamesM

I agree with Forero.  

Another way to put it would be "Be on the lookout for X".   "Be on the lookout for spelling mistakes" makes perfect sense.  You want to be watchful and observant so that you don't miss any spelling mistakes.  On the other hand, "Be on the lookout for spelling" doesn't.  It implies that you are going to be watchful and observant in case some spelling occurs.  "There!  I saw it! Someone just spelled something!"  

Spelling occurs all the time.  You are not keeping a watch out for spelling, only for spelling _mistakes_.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

Forero said:


> The verb _watch_ has to do with looking somewhere, but we also use it for paying attention to something. _Watch out_ means the same as BrE _mind out_. It often does suggest taking care, but it means to pay attention. "Watch out for spelling mistakes", then, means something like "Take care not to overlook spelling mistakes", and "Watch out for your bag in the metro" means something like "Take care to keep your eyes on your bag in the metro."
> 
> In other words, neither "watch out for" nor plain "watch" is synonymous with "be careful with" or "be careful of", even when the idea of taking care is suggested. In "watch out for", "out" means "outward from your consciousness", "toward a wider view of the world", and "for" is anticipatory, as something might happen concerning the object. The "for" of "watch out for" may, but does not have to, suggest paying attention on behalf of someone or something.





JamesM said:


> I agree with Forero.
> 
> Another way to put it would be "Be on the lookout for X".   "Be on the lookout for spelling mistakes" makes perfect sense.  You want to be watchful and observant so that you don't miss any spelling mistakes.  On the other hand, "Be on the lookout for spelling" doesn't.  It implies that you are going to be watchful and observant in case some spelling occurs.  "There!  I saw it! Someone just spelled something!"
> 
> Spelling occurs all the time.  You are not keeping a watch out for spelling, only for spelling _mistakes_.




But "watch otu for" and "be careful of" can be synonymous sometimes, can't they? For example: You are walking on the street and someone says "Be careufl of that bump/puddle", "Watch out for that bump/puddle", or even "Mind that bump/puddle". Aren,t they the same?


----------



## JamesM

I suppose you could say it but it doesn't seem typical to me at all.  If someone knows of a pre-existing hazard and warns someone it would make sense.  "If you're going upstairs, be careful of that third step.  The board is loose."


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

JamesM said:


> I suppose you could say it but it doesn't seem typical to me at all.  If someone knows of a pre-existing hazard and warns someone it would make sense.  "If you're going upstairs, be careful of that third step.  The board is loose."


But if you are not talking about a a hazard the people are aware of, and you are walking with your friend and yiu say : "Be careful of that puddle", it would odd, wouldn't it? Should I say "Watch out for that puddle"?


----------



## Vovan

Here are shorter, real-life options:



> *"Look out, there's a puddle!"* Jett yelled and grabbed my legs, throwing me over his shoulder. "Jett, put me down! Jett!"
> 
> Tragic Happiness - Artistic Batman - Wattpad





> Moments later I just about step in a small puddle, and that's when I felt someone on my left. *“Careful – don't step in the puddle,”* they said to me.
> 
> 999thepoint.com/i-met-prince-4-months-after-his-death/


----------



## EdisonBhola

panjandrum said:


> Let's start with objects.
> *Be careful* *with* something that you are touching or carrying - something that is precious or, perhaps, dangerous if you mishandle it.
> *Be careful* *of* something more distant. Something precious that you might bump into and damage, or something that might hurt you if you are not careful.
> 
> People?
> *Be careful with* ... someone who is emotionally fragile, someone you might hurt. OR ... someone who might hurt you.
> *Be careful of* ... - that doesn't sound right - I might say Beware of ... though.
> 
> What was the question again?
> Assuming that I have responsibility for the money, it's be careful with the money.


Today my son's non-native teacher gave his class this question:

Be careful (of/to) your money.

This is no context, just an exercise on prepositions.

"To" is obviously wrong, but how can "be careful of your money" be correct? I don't know what it means.

Can a context be created so that "be careful of your money" makes sense?


----------



## Keith Bradford

There are only 20 examples of "be careful of your money" on Google, which makes it very rare! Many of them are not by native speakers.

The far more common phrase is "Take care of your money" or "Be careful with your money", meaning either "beware it isn't stolen" or "don't spend it recklessly".


----------



## Forero

EdisonBhola said:


> Today my son's non-native teacher gave his class this question:
> 
> Be careful (of/to) your money.
> 
> This is no context, just an exercise on prepositions.
> 
> "To" is obviously wrong, but how can "be careful of your money" be correct? I don't know what it means.
> 
> Can a context be created so that "be careful of your money" makes sense?


"Be careful of" means to keep aware of something (to notice it, to not forget it is there) because otherwise danger may befall.

What danger would befall should you let your awareness of your money wane, should you not notice your money, or should you forget it is there?

"Be careful with" has to do with handling something or someone carefully, or with handling yourself carefully around something or someone.


----------



## EdisonBhola

Keith Bradford said:


> There are only 20 examples of "be careful of your money" on Google, which makes it very rare! Many of them are not by native speakers.
> 
> The far more common phrase is "Take care of your money" or "Be careful with your money", meaning either "beware it isn't stolen" or "don't spend it recklessly".


Maybe paper money is fragile, so we have to "be careful of" it?


----------



## EdisonBhola

There's nothing to see in your reply.


----------



## Vovan

Here's a poem by Alexander Maclagan (1811-1879). It contains the words.


> When life is full of health and glee,
> Work thou as busy as a bee !
> And take this gentle hint from me, —
> Be careful of your money !
> 
> Be careful of your money, boys, —
> 
> Be careful of your money;
> You'll find it true, that friends are few
> When ye are short of money !
> 
> <...>


----------



## Forero

EdisonBhola said:


> There's nothing to see in your reply.


Thank you. (My enter key is too close to my quotation mark key.)


----------



## Forero

Vovan said:


> Here's a poem by Alexander Maclagan (1811-1879). It contains the words.


The distinction between "careful with" and "careful of" is probably a modern thing. It seems "careful of" used to mean "careful with" sometimes, but that probably made it more ambiguous then than it is now.


----------



## Kolridg

se16teddy said:


> I think 'be careful of the manhole' would not be said, and 'be careful with the manhole' would never be said. The normal expression is 'mind the manhole'.


Do I understand right that it is so because manhole can't damage anyone by itself, or in other words can't trigger causing harm by its own will / by itself, it is only man who can trigger causing harm, putting his foot on it? Having studied the topic and other sources I got impression that it is necessarily condition for using "to be careful of" that the object must be able to trigger causing harm by itself. Quote from one of Trump's statements: "Be careful of Iran". I.e. Iran can harm America one day itself, America don't even need to touch them to trigger that.



Roddyboy55 said:


> I very nearly agree 100% with se16teddy, but:-
> 'be careful with the manhole' CAN be said - by someone lifting or moving a manhole to his workmate while fitting it!



Because here it can itself fall onto foot? (omitting the fact that workmate must inadvertanly let it go from his hands to let the falling happen as he doesn't do it on purpose)



JamesM said:


> I don't find 'be careful of" as odd-sounding as some of my fellow AE speakers.  I run into it fairly often in the sense of "Watch out for".
> 
> "Be careful of that step; it's loose."



Well, so we still can say "Be careful of the manhole" (however this time in the sense "watch out for")? Otherwise I can't seize why we can be careful of the loose step, but can't be careful of manhole.


----------



## Forero

"Be careful of the manhole" makes sense to me as "Watch out for the manhole. (Take care you don't fall in.)"


----------



## PureLand

Keith Bradford said:


> In broad terms:
> 
> Be careful *of *= beware of = take care, it may hurt you.
> Be careful *with *= take care with = be careful, you may hurt it.


She was careful of their feelings.
Careful - Definition for English-Language Learners from Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary

What does it mean by "She was careful of their feelings."? 
Does it mean... 
She had to watch out for their feelings because they might hurt her? Thank you


----------



## Keith Bradford

To my mind, "She was careful of their feelings" isn't a normal sentence in modern English.  I can imagine that 100 years ago it meant _she took care not to hurt their feelings_.


----------



## PureLand

Keith Bradford said:


> To my mind, "She was careful of their feelings" isn't a normal sentence in modern English.  I can imagine that 100 years ago it meant _she took care not to hurt their feelings_.


I understand, thank you so much for your clear explanation, Keith Bradford  


brian&me said:


> _You can never be too careful about these things.
> She was careful of their feelings.
> Careful - Definition for English-Language Learners from Merriam-Webster's Learner's Dictionary _





owlman5 said:


> _About _would be meaningful in the second sentence, but _of _wouldn't make any sense in the first sentence.



GRAMMAR: Prepositions with careful
• You are careful with something: You must be careful with the knife.
• You are careful about what you do: I was careful about how I spoke to him.
careful | meaning of careful in Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English | LDOCE
What does it mean by "_She was careful* about* their feelings._"
And what does it mean by "_You can never be too careful* about* these things._"
Thank you


----------



## RM1(SS)

Little_LIS said:


> So, what about "Be careful with choosing the safest way of investments"?


_In_, or no preposition.



PureLand said:


> What does it mean by "_She was careful* about* their feelings._"


Keith already answered that (#51).


PureLand said:


> And what does it mean by "_You can never be too careful* about* these things._"


... when dealing with these things.


----------



## PureLand

RM1(SS) said:


> _In_, or no preposition.
> 
> 
> Keith already answered that (#51).
> 
> ... when dealing with these things.


I can't thank you enough for your help, RM1(SS)

It seems to me that "She was areful about their feelings" sounds more correct and natural, and it means she was careful when dealing with their feelings, or in other words, she took care not to hurt their feelings.


----------



## NatashaFaith

Hi, I'm new here and I would like to know if there's any difference between these two phrases and which one would be correct:
"Be careful of reckless decisions"
"Be careful with reckless decisions"
Thank you


----------

